# For Love & Money Looms



## chrissih

I found a set of For Love & Money Looms at a yard sale. They were in a sealed bag so I didn't have a chance to look at the instructions before I bought them. I got three looms. A small one which looks like it would be coaster sized, a medium hexagon and then a large one for placemats. I am a little disappointed as the finished product made from them doesn't quite fit my decor. Has anyone made anything on these that looks more modern? 

If I decided to sell them does anyone have any suggestions how I would go about selling them?


----------



## Jitz

can you post a photo??


----------



## DickWorrall

I looked up the name of these looms.
I used to have one that was hand made and had finishing nails for the pegs.
I made a lot of place mats with that loom years ago.
I don't have it any more.
There was a local man that made them and his wife was selling them at a hair salon.
She gave a demonstration on how to use them.
Dick


----------



## Tiamaria

I really enjoy loom knitting. I find that it is "something" different to keep the mind challenged. Keep working with your "garage sale" looms and hopefully you will be able tomake something that you enjoy. I just bought the long looms but hae not yet had the time to experiment with them.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

I think you can use them pretty much the same the Knifty Knitter looms are used. I have some old handmade wooden looms with nails for pegs. They were used similar to that. I made scarves, etc., with it.
If you decide to sell them you can advertise them on "Members - Buy/Sell/Trade Classified" on this site. 

I just found a set of Knifty Knitter looms at the thrift store for $4. I already have some so I'm not sure if I will keep them.


----------



## DickWorrall

BobnDejasMom said:


> I think you can use them pretty much the same the Knifty Knitter looms are used. I have some old handmade wooden looms with nails for pegs. They were used similar to that. I made scarves, etc., with it.
> If you decide to sell them you can advertise them on "Members - Buy/Sell/Trade Classified" on this site.
> 
> I just found a set of Knifty Knitter looms at the thrift store for $4. I already have some so I'm not sure if I will keep them.


These looms are different.
http://stores.ebay.com/Love-and-Money-Looms-by-John-Alan
You work the yarn back and forth. Then, when you get to the last
peg, you change directions.
It makes a flat mat.
You use a shuttle with yarn to tie all the points that the yarn intersects. usually a complimentary color yarn.
When you lift it off the loom, you have a place mat or coaster.
The back of the mat will have the other color yarn going from
one intersection to the next. In a decreasing spiral.
Starting from the outer edge into the middle.
http://www.loveandmoneylooms.net/
Dick


----------



## aknitter

That looks pretty neat. I think my cousin use to have one like this. She made placemats for the universe! LOL I may even still have the set she made for me. In the right colors they look great!

Anita


----------



## Aunt Nay

Yes, these are weaving looms rather than knitting looms. I remember having a square metal loom with teeth/pins all around for potholders and placemats.


----------



## jacqsierae

I was wondering if u still had the love and money looms? 
I will buy them from u...if u want to sell,yet.
I'm bedridden most of the time, because of a terrible issue with my lower spine. 
So items like these, keeps my mind off the pain. Let me know...please...
Thank you,
Susan


----------



## Moon Loomer

DickWorrall said:


> These looms are different.
> http://stores.ebay.com/Love-and-Money-Looms-by-John-Alan
> You work the yarn back and forth. Then, when you get to the last
> peg, you change directions.
> It makes a flat mat.
> You use a shuttle with yarn to tie all the points that the yarn intersects. usually a complimentary color yarn.
> When you lift it off the loom, you have a place mat or coaster.
> The back of the mat will have the other color yarn going from
> one intersection to the next. In a decreasing spiral.
> Starting from the outer edge into the middle.
> http://www.loveandmoneylooms.net/
> Dick


Thank you. I found a John Alan "tool" and Goggling with a lot of guessing left me with an unmastered piece of plastic. Time to send for a book and shuttle. Thanks again. Moon Loomer


----------



## bottsy

I would be interesting in purchasing this from you. Please let me know.


----------



## AuroraF03

[No message]


----------

